# Schaltauge 2013er Slayer



## pndrev (1. April 2014)

Für mein 2013er Slayer wollte ich mir passend zum nächsten Urlaub ein Ersatzschaltauge zulegen. Laut RM Webseite ist das ein "standard 142x12" Schaltauge:

Derailleur Hanger - 142 x 12 (Standard mount)
http://boutique.bikes.com/11-12-44-...railleur-hanger-142-x-12-standard-mount-.html


Mit den Angaben habe ich aber bei meinen üblichen Verdächtigen (Bike-Mailorder, Bike24) nichts gefunden, bei dem ich mir 100% sicher wäre, dass es korrekt ist. Kann mich hier jemand kurz auf die richtige Suche bringen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2014)

Radsport Kimmerle oder direkt bei Bikeaction fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (4. April 2014)

www.schaltauge.de


----------



## pndrev (5. April 2014)

Danke.

Bikeaction hat mich nur an den lokalen Dealer verwiesen (40 min einfache Richtung ist mir für ein 20€ Teil aber etwas weit...), dafür hat schaltauge.de genau das richtige.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. April 2014)

20€?! ich musste für 2011-er (ist vermutlich gleich) ca. 40€ zahlen!


----------



## pndrev (7. April 2014)

alex m. schrieb:


> 20€?! ich musste für 2011-er (ist vermutlich gleich) ca. 40€ zahlen!



21,90 €
http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...h&searchcnid=42d29c439b308b156eb715930989bd66

Bzw 24,90 $ bei Rocky selber
http://boutique.bikes.com/11-12-44-...railleur-hanger-142-x-12-standard-mount-.html

Und ja, sollte das gleiche Schaltauge sein.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. April 2014)

hm, doof. allerings ist das nicht das gleiche schaltauge - das nobel-schaltauge, was ich gekauft hatte, war ein schmiedeteil mit auswölbungen. sah etwas anders als als das originalschaltauge. wäre mir den ausfpreis trotzdem nicht wert gewesen...


----------



## pndrev (8. April 2014)

"Gleich" war im Sinne 2011'er Slayer hat das gleiche Schaltauge wie das 2013'er Slayer gemeint. Grad bei einem Teil, dessen Aufgabe es ist, als erstes kaputtzugehen und sich zu opfern wäre ich auch nicht bereit für einen cooleren Look mehr Geld auszugeben.


----------

